# BIOS option question: HT LINK FREQUENCY



## Adventure Man

hi guys, I recently purchased a Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard. I have installed an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor. It has DDR2-800 4 gigs of ram. In the bios there is an option for "HT Link Frequency" with options of Auto,200,400,600, 800 and 1000 mhz.

Just wondering where it should be and what it is/does? I have it on auto, but this motherboard is not trustworthy in my opinion and I'd like to manually set all the options myself.


----------



## Vizy

i'm pretty sure HT means hypertransport...i think amd processors have that have that or somthing...i really have no idea what it is...or means...mines on auto...


----------



## StrangleHold

Auto would be fine but if you want to set it manually set it to 1000 or X5


----------



## Adventure Man

StrangleHold said:


> Auto would be fine but if you want to set it manually set it to 1000 or X5



my motherboard is able to accept Phenom quad core cpu's, would the HT be the same speed as with this 6400+ that I'm using?  1000 mhz?


----------



## StrangleHold

If you get the 9500/9600 Phenom, they run on a 1800/3600 Hypertransport. Yes the 770 has a Hypertransport up to 2600/5200.


----------



## Adventure Man

StrangleHold said:


> If you get the 9500/9600 Phenom, they run on a 1800/3600 Hypertransport. Yes the 770 has a Hypertransport up to 2600/5200.



ah ok the 770 chip.  I guess the Bios changes will show up if a phenom is installed in my board?  Cause currently it only goes up to 1000, but I'm assuming that's a limitations due to the X2 I have.


----------



## StrangleHold

Yea thats the limitation of the X2, same with the memory. The memory controller of the X2 only goes to DDR2 800 but the phenom you can run DDR2 1066 with the Phenom on that board.


----------



## Adventure Man

StrangleHold said:


> Yea thats the limitation of the X2, same with the memory. The memory controller of the X2 only goes to DDR2 800 but the phenom you can run DDR2 1066 with the Phenom on that board.



very nice, thanks for the information strangle.  I appreciate it.

A.M.


----------

